# Bugsammlung BLASC Build 60



## Hancoque (10. Mai 2005)

Hier mal eine Sammlung der mir bislang bekannten Bugs der aktuellen BLASC-Version.

BLASC.exe (Programm):
- BLASC stürzt beim Start ab und überträgt keine Daten, aber startet WoW noch
- BLASC verhindert das Beenden des Spiels
- BLASC startet WoW zweimal

Diese Probleme treten nicht auf, wenn man die BLASC.exe aus dem vorigen Build (59) verwendet.

BLASCProfiler (AddOn):
- Datum wird aktualisiert aber Daten nicht (Parsing-Problem? Sonderzeichen?)


----------



## B3N (10. Mai 2005)

Punkt 1 und 3 sind und bekannt.

Das BLASC allerdings das beenden des Spieles verhindert ist ausgeschlossen und nicht möglich. Wir arbeiten bereits an einer neuen Version. :>


----------



## Hancoque (10. Mai 2005)

Ich habe da auch nur die Fehler weitergegeben, die ich von Gildenmitgliedern genannt bekam. Ich hatte bislang selbst keine Fehler. Mir sagte auch jemand, er hätte im manuellen Modus beim Starten von WoW eine Fehlermeldung, die nun aber auch plötzlich weg wäre.


----------



## Asphalaen (10. Mai 2005)

Ich hätte noch einen:
- Wenn man BLASC mit Windows starten lässt, kommt zwar das Fenster mit "News werden abgerufen", allerdings beendet BLASC sich dann.
Wenn ich es danach dann manuell nochmal starte, dann funktioniert es bestens.

Asphalaen


----------



## Glurak (11. Mai 2005)

Asphalaen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte noch einen:
> - Wenn man BLASC mit Windows starten lässt, kommt zwar das Fenster mit "News werden abgerufen", allerdings beendet BLASC sich dann.
> Wenn ich es danach dann manuell nochmal starte, dann funktioniert es bestens.
> 
> ...






Genau das gleiche ist bei mir auch der fall


----------

